# Trying to get under my house



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I moved into a Mobile Home Park a few months ago and really love it. But now that it is Spring time that cats are here, lol. There are lots of Ferals at the park. My issue is that they keep trying to live under my house! Any suggestions on what I can do?
I have fed Feral cats in the past at my old job. I always felt bad for them, but I cant have the cats living under my house. Should I put some food out in the back yard far away from my house and maybe get a "cat house" to put back there too? There is a wooded area that I could do this in.
Thanks!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Chicken wire. It is easy to work with. Measure the depth from the bottom of the trailer to the ground, add about 1 foot and cut to length. The wire comes in 50' rolls so you may need more than one. Heavy duty chicken shears will cut it or you can buy tin snips. Dig a trench around the base of the home and bury it (helps to put bricks on it to hold it down. Bury about 5" then attach it to the home's underside with a staple gun or something else. 

We had to enclose my friend's chicken coop when a fox got in a couple Christmas's ago. It was surprisingly easy to cut and work with. Any farm supply place carries it, or you can probably get it from a local Lowes or Home Depot, but it may be special order depending on how rural your area is.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Marcia's suggestion is a good one. It wouldn't hurt to put a "cat house" at the back of the yard either. Cats can get into some tiny spaces, places you wouldn't even think to look. If you're able to provide them with an attractive place to shelter and food/water elsewhere on your property, they'll be less inclined to camp out under your house or in the undercarriage of your car.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

feral cat like high places to escape to. We have cubbies up on a platform for them to escape to and hide in and have shelter from bad weather.


----------

